# Hey Andy......



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Andy,

In light of your chili recipe have you considered adding a Food and Wine section to Ask Andy? We have some pretty sophisticated members here with some wordly experience and tastes so I bet there would be some interesting contributions. Just a thought.

Karl


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Karl89:

Sorry I was too busy doing a Scotch tasting paired with French desserts!

May be an excellent idea! We'll see what other responses to your post we get!

Andy


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

The proliferation of fora here is close to being out of control, BUT I think I would like a food and wine forum.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

As I was scouring the internet for a new recipe for roast pheasant, I thought this very same thing. I ended up just doing an aromatic preparation with herbs de Provence and a wild mushroom risotto but it would have been nice to ask my fellow sophisticates for ideas. The interchange seemed to be too harsh an environment for the discussion of delicacies.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Tyto (Sep 22, 2004)

There are probably enough threads on food, wine, and related topics to justify such a sub-forum. I'd enjoy it.

Edited for spelling (d'oh!).

__________

Fair and softly goes far.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Kee-rist. Don't we have enough problems with them now without giving Chuck and Andy a home page to discuss their ... uhh ... problem? [}]

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Excellent idea.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

AK,

Just think - you can design the official Ask Andy bib! Can we order a rodeo bib for those of us in TX? 

Karl


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Alexander Kabbaz_
> 
> Kee-rist. Don't we have enough problems with them now without giving Chuck and Andy a home page to discuss their ... uhh ... problem? [}]


 Alex:

If Chuck and I have our way, we'd like a Forum on Composting!

Andy


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Andy_
> 
> If Chuck and I have our way, we'd like a Forum on Composting!


Oh boy, we can discuss the trad garden!


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

> quote: AK,
> 
> Just think - you can design the official Ask Andy bib! Can we order a rodeo bib for those of us in TX?
> 
> Karl


 Only if you can guarantee that it will be the subject of a feature article on the FNB site. [}]

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Andy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that making doing multiple postings here at one time? 

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

I really like the sound of a food and wine section, followed by a section on clothing alterations for those of us who tend to over indulge, then one for removing drink and food stains from clothing,then one for ........


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I aggree that there are really almost too many sub sections of the boards allready...but I too would go for a Food/wine section...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

AK,

Only kidding.....besides I liked the western shirt and I actually do attend the rodeo at least once year. But just think you could be the Food and Wine correspondent for the Hamptons - I hear there are some pretty good wineries out that way.

Karl


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

We already have a whine section.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

> quote: We already have a whine section.


 No. We used to. They all recently moved over to ... uh, you know ... there.

But I must admit your post resulted in ... coffee spilled all over my Zimmerli. 

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by bosthist_
> 
> We already have a whine section.


 You beat me to it. Oh well, I'll make up for it by going over there and asking them what the Most Trad Wine is.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Waaaaaaaa" 

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Andy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Andy, With Alex around we will have a ready supply of bulls**t with which to fuel the hot composting pile....
My concern would be that one former member might confuse the eat/drink forum with the composting forum and oh... never mind.

www.carlofranco.com
Handmade Seven Fold Ties


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

> quote:and oh... never mind.


You finally made some sense. [}]

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## shoefetish (Jan 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by The Gabba Goul_
> 
> I aggree that there are really almost too many sub sections of the boards allready...but I too would go for a Food/wine section...
> 
> ...


Oh yes! and lets not forget cognacs, whiskies, cigars and pipes. Maybe Bertie Wooster can provide the recipe of Jeeve's hangover remedy


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

What about adding travel to this new Forum too. Sort of a lifestyle Forum of food, wine, and where to go to enjoy it. ??

Andy


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Andy_
> 
> What about adding travel to this new Forum too. Sort of a lifestyle Forum of food, wine, and where to go to enjoy it. ??
> 
> Andy


Perhaps a "Lifestyle" or "Fine Living" section???

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## mano (Mar 17, 2003)

I vote for a section including:

Food

Wine/Beer/Whisky/Libations

Cigars/Tobacco

Kabbaz has been known to eat, but IIRC, the girlyman he is, he doesn't drink or smoke. [}]

Nevertheless, I'm sure he'll find some reason to poke his head in the door.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

I also propose a Finance/Markets forum. The gentlemanly tenor of AAAC would be very welcome in that format.


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah, I could use some market tips.

A food and wine section would be great. I just made lunch for my family - risotto carbonara with scallops, washed down with a charming Chilean Viognier. Well, the boy had a glass of milk but he loved the risotto.

------------------


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

Yum! Wanna adopt?


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

Even though I say so myself, it was pretty good!

------------------


----------

